# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [SQLITE_BUSY]  The database file is locked

## AASProni

Avec Hibernate et SQLITE, j'ai eu cette exception et trs frequement!

persitence.xml


```

```

Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: [SQLITE_BUSY]  The database file is locked (database is locked)
	at org.sqlite.DB.newSQLException(DB.java:383)
	at org.sqlite.DB.newSQLException(DB.java:387)
	at org.sqlite.DB.execute(DB.java:339)
	at org.sqlite.PrepStmt.executeQuery(PrepStmt.java:75)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.getResultSet(AbstractBatcher.java:208)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.getResultSet(Loader.java:1953)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:802)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:274)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.loadEntity(Loader.java:2037)

Merci de votre aide!

----------


## jeffray03

Salut,
il veut te dire que tu es en train douvrir cette base de donnes avec un autre tools.
fermes toutes les ouvertures de la bases, et reessayes encore.

Eric

----------

